# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  autosjedalica za twinga

## elie

u fazi sam nabavljanja autosjedalice, koja bi trebala pasati u dva auta, twingo i grande punto. upravo sam cula da s twingom postoji problem, tj. da se ne mogu sve autosjedalice ispravno pricvrstiti za njega.
molim vas za pomoc: koju da autosjedalicu nabavim, a da mi odgovara?
Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## Maruška

Neonato 0-13kg se ne može montirati na stražnje sjedalo (barem meni nije uspjelo) - pojasevi prekratki.
Maxi Cosi Priori XP 9-18kg - leži savršeno.
I tu je kraj mojim saznanjima..

----------


## Ancica

Concordova 0+ i I (znaci za 0 do cca 3-4 godine) uspjela super zacementirati u njemu (ima specifican nacin vezanja).

Ako se nitko ne javi u meduvremenu bum probala iskopati konkretno koji je model a netko ce valjda znat javit gdje se mogu nabavit.

----------


## ina66

mi smo imali neku Dooby (ne znam tko je proizvođač) i cure su je uspjele "zacementirati" 
sada imamo Britax Eclipse (kažu da je isto što i Roemer) i tkđ. dobro leži (čekamo novi pregled za provjeru)

----------


## Maruška

E da, moje iskustvo se odnosilo na twingo.

----------


## brane

Safety Baby 0-18 kg - fantastično leži
Maxi Cosi Priori 9-18 - meni odlično leži

ali to ti je sve u smjeru vožnje, suprotno od smjera vožnje nisam uspjela montorati sjedalicu 0-13kg Coconat niti Safety Baby 0-18kg jer su pojasevi definitivno prekratki

što se Boostera tiče, imali smo Bubu Booster koji nas je fantastično služio 3 godine (pukla mu je navlaka) i ležao je odlično, sad imamo Chicco S Key 2-3 i isto odlično leži 

u par twinga sam vidjela Bebe Confort 0+/I grupu mame vele da je ok, da se ne miče ni milimetra...pa sad...

----------


## marta

Maxi Cosi 0-13kg upada bez problema.

Neke sjedalice je tesko namjestiti jer je straznja klupa u twingu pomicna, sto znaci da onaj dio u koji gurnes pojas, ma kako se to zvalo, nije prisvrscen za pod u autu nego za sjedalo, pa se to sve skupa dosta brzo rasklima.

----------


## elie

hvala svima!!!   :Smile:  
ja sve zapisala, pa cu u ducan s popisom i komentarima. ne pouzdajem se bas u prodavace.

imam jos jedno pitanje: koliko se lako autosjedalica skida, kad je budemo prebacivali u drugi auto?

----------


## marta

ako ti sjedalica ide u 2 auta, mozda bi ti bila dobra solucija kupiti sjedalicu s bazom. pretpostavljam da kupujes najmanju, odnosno onu 0 ili 0+. onda kupis 2 baze i u svaki auto montiras po jednu, jer nije bas lako ispravno namjestit sjedalicu. mislim da to ima graco.

----------


## brane

> ako ti sjedalica ide u 2 auta, mozda bi ti bila dobra solucija kupiti sjedalicu s bazom. pretpostavljam da kupujes najmanju, odnosno onu 0 ili 0+. onda kupis 2 baze i u svaki auto montiras po jednu, jer nije bas lako ispravno namjestit sjedalicu. mislim da to ima graco.


potpisujem u potpunosti  :Wink:

----------


## Nika

u vezi baze, moje misljenje je da je graco puno lakse smontirati od npr. baze peg perego.
pa mozes i to imati u vidu  :Smile:

----------


## brane

svi se zale na bazu Peg Perego sjedalice
prosle godine sam je montirala jednoj mami u Sokodu feliciju...ok je sjela...bez nekih većih problema...
biće da je to i do sjedala u autu... :?

----------


## elie

ovo je super savjet, znaci da se baze mogu kupiti neovisno od sjedalice (to mi jos nije palo na pamet dok nisam procitala). dakle, nadam se onda da graco baza ide u oba auta i da cu je uspjeti smontirati uz vasu pomoc u studenom na pregledu autosjedalica   :Smile:

----------


## elie

dakle, molim vas s iskustvom pricvrscivanja raznoraznih modela u raznorazne aute, da mi kazete jel ovo ok izbor.

graco autobaby 0-13 kg (0-9 mj.) s bazom - 2 baze, jedna u twingo, druga u grande punto. je li izvedivo ili će twingo radit probleme?

hvala unaprijed!  :Kiss:  bebama u autosjedalicama

----------


## tinars

S bazama baš nemam iskustva. 
Možda bi bilo najsigurnije da s twingom odeš u TL (tamo su dozvoljavali da se isproba sjedalica) pa da probate montirati bazu.

----------


## elie

U kojem TL-u su dozvoljavali? Na rotoru ili negdje drugdje?

----------


## tinars

Mislim na žitnjaku. Ali ako ti je rotor bliže - pokušaj. Najgore što se može dogoditi je da ti ne dozvole - jel tak?  :Smile:

----------


## marta

nece ti twingo raditi probleme, za bazu ne trebas neke duuuugacke pojaseve.

----------


## elie

*tinars*, thnx. probat cu pa cemo vidjet.

*marta*, ovo su dobre vijesti, mislim da sam onda nasla sto cu nabaviti...

----------


## tinars

> nece ti twingo raditi probleme, za bazu ne trebas neke duuuugacke pojaseve.


Nisam mislila zbog dužine pojasa nego zbog oblika sjedala i/ili smještaja "utičnice"   :Smile:

----------


## Nika

> nece ti twingo raditi probleme, za bazu ne trebas neke duuuugacke pojaseve.


kako za koju.
za graco bazu ne, al za peg perego treba jel se pojas jos i obmotava oko sjedalice.

brane, apsolutno nema pravila, u dva dana iste sjedalice, drugi auto - prva gotova za par minuta, dok drugu ni nakon pola sata nismo uspjeli sloziti :/

----------


## marta

sorry,  ja cijelo vrijeme pricam za tu graco bazu, ove druge nisam vidjela.  trebala sam naglasiti.

----------


## elie

ja sam se malo pogubila... jel netko uspio smontirat graco bazu u twinga? hvala unaprijed!!!

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nece ti twingo raditi probleme, za bazu ne trebas neke duuuugacke pojaseve.
> 
> 
> kako za koju.
> za graco bazu ne, al za peg perego treba jel se pojas jos i obmotava oko sjedalice.
> 
> brane, apsolutno nema pravila, u dva dana iste sjedalice, drugi auto - prva gotova za par minuta, dok drugu ni nakon pola sata nismo uspjeli sloziti :/


pa evo kaze nika da s gracovom neces imati problema u twingu.  :Smile:

----------


## Nika

ja kazem da za gracovu nije bad ak je pojas prekratak.

al ne znam kako ce sjedit u twingu. :/

----------


## marta

Cuj, sicevi u twinu su prilicno ravni,, hocu reci, nisu pod nekim kutom kao u nekim drugim modelima auta. Zato misliim da je kod twinga eventualni problem duljina pojasa i nis vise.

----------


## Nika

ma problem zna biti onaj vez, u koji se utakne pojas, jer je onak na sredini sjedala i onda je tesko zategnuti pojas.
no sa ovom gracovom bi se to dosta dobro dalo fiksirati u odnosu na as bez postolja.

----------


## brane

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nece ti twingo raditi probleme, za bazu ne trebas neke duuuugacke pojaseve.
> 
> 
> kako za koju.
> za graco bazu ne, al za peg perego treba jel se pojas jos i obmotava oko sjedalice.
> 
> brane, apsolutno nema pravila, u dva dana iste sjedalice, drugi auto - prva gotova za par minuta, dok drugu ni nakon pola sata nismo uspjeli sloziti :/


vjerujem ti u potpunosti  :Kiss:  
jednostavno se tako zna desiti i gotovo...
ja sam jučer prijateljici montirala Safety Baby u dvije minute...(Golf 3)
a prije niti mjesec dana u Golf 2...ne bi bog dragi je montira...okreni se na glavu ne mpže i gotovo...namučila sam se samo tako dobrih sat vremena i onda je "sjela" kako treba

----------


## elie

podizem, ako ima jos kakvih novih iskustava... hvala unaprijed

----------


## bubimira

Iako tebi treba sjedalica grupe 0 moram napisati naše iskustvo jer možda će još nekog tko ima twingo zanimat i ova informacija.

Mi smo prošli tjedan kupili britax-ovu evolva grupa1,2,3 (9-36 kg) za twingač moje mame  koja će čuvati Vitu.

Sjela je odlično!!! Pojas je ok prošao, nije bio prekratak,a kad se zategne sjedalica stvarno "ne mrda". Bila sam tako sretna, jer sam se bojala da ne bi pojasevi bili prekratki. 

A sjedalica izgleda OVAKO

Mi smo uzeli boju chester

----------


## elie

zapamtit cu, twingo ce jos dugo biti dio nase male obitelji, tako da ce mu sigurno trebati i veca sjedalica   :Smile:

----------


## ruza

Cure trebala bi pomoc..Vozim twingica..Tko ima jos saznanja za marke as koje mogu u njega..Jaje mi treba..Imam Gracovo jaje,jako uskih remena bez onih jastucica koji idu na remene i maloj,koja je bucka,doslovno se usijeku u vrat. Sjedalica je o.k.ali bi uzela noviju..Kojoj pisr rok trajanja..Ovu smo dobili..Hvala

----------

